# Please Help with Terex / ASV PT-80 Hydraulics!



## choc (Mar 8, 2012)

All:

I am a farmer and new to the skidsteer world. Unfortunately we experienced severe flooding from the Missouri River in 2011. We had massive amounts of cleanup to deal with and knew that we would need a skidsteer as one of our tools. Since we knew we would be working in muck, quick sand and other severely adverse conditions, we bought a Terex / ASV PT-80 based on its reputation to perform in such conditions.

We have had the machine since September 2011 and are generally happy with it. It has certainly lived up to our expectations in terms of ability and agility. We have been in conditions I never would have taken dreamed it would go through. However, one point of frustration has been with the hydraulics. Whenever I have an attachment on that utilizes the auxiliary hydraulics, I have problems if I change oil direction during mid-stroke. The speed of the cylinder slows to a crawl. For example, if I have my grapple on and I try to open it partway and then close it, the hydraulics are painfully slow. If I close the grapple all of the way and actually hit the stop on the cylinder, and then open it, the speed is fine. But if I stop opening before the cylinder is fully retracted, the speed slows to a crawl again. It does the same thing with the cylinders on our 6-way dozer blade, so it is not just the attachment.

It is very frustrating that we have to completely extend and retract the cylinders in order to keep the oil flow speed normal. It really impacts our productivity. Our dealer tries hard, but has been carrying the Terex skid for only a short time, so they are still learning. They checked the hydraulic pressures and said they were within specs. I am not sure if they check gallon per minute flow. When the dealer contacted Terex, they were told that this was normal behavior and that they cylinders must extend/retract fully before changing direction. Is that true? It doesn't seem to be the case on other brands of skids that I have seen operate. No one else around here owns a Terex / ASV for me to ask. So I would appreciate it if any of you other PT-80 / SR-80 owners out there can weigh in. It only seems to be in the auxiliary hydraulics; boom and undercarriage operation has always been fine. Since I don't own any high flow attachments, I have only tried the low flow.

I hope some of you fellow owners out there can give me some advice. (oh, and by the way, I also move snow with the machine, so this post is not completely out of place  )

Thanks!

choc.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I can't comment on that exact model but the ASV machines that I've ran have always seemed to lack in the hydraulics. Good machines but that is one area that they certainly need to improve.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

choc;1466333 said:


> All:
> 
> I am a farmer and new to the skidsteer world. Unfortunately we experienced severe flooding from the Missouri River in 2011. We had massive amounts of cleanup to deal with and knew that we would need a skidsteer as one of our tools. Since we knew we would be working in muck, quick sand and other severely adverse conditions, we bought a Terex / ASV PT-80 based on its reputation to perform in such conditions.
> 
> ...


I have no experience with this machine but I would check the hydraulic quick couplers on the skid steer as we have them lock up on our tractors sometimes and have to replace them. The only way to know is buy changing them as I don't think there is a way to test them.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Based on what you are describing I think something is wrong. I have run ASVs (Terex bought ASV and started selling the skids under the Terex label) but not with any hydraulic attachments. What they are saying doesn't make any sense to me. What if you are running an attachment that does not have cylinders? Without any "stop" in the action would you be expected to run the attachment at slow speeds? I don't think so. Have you tried reversing the action again? Let me elaborate. Once you have changed directions, and the function slows, have you changed direction again? If so is it still slow? Lastly, what type of hydraulic pump is it? Variable piston pump or gear driven? A variable piston pump relies on a hydraulic signal that will tell the pump if the system needs more, or less, oil. The pump will stroke or de-stroke depending on demand. If the pump is not getting the right signal then the attachment won't get enough oil to run at the requested speed.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Not sure, but it sounds like you bought this new so isn't there some warranty? Also,over at Heavy Equipment Forum there are some real savvy mechanics that will help you if you want plus most likely some Terex owners who will chime in.


----------

